# Best Equitation Contest Poll. [3' And Over]



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

5. Best Equitation Over Fences - Over 3'

SFMoneyMarket



























NordicJuniper









Savvylover112









Pinto Pony



























Please do not vote for yourself and good luck to everyone!


----------

